
The New Calculus - lulzx
http://thenewcalculus.weebly.com/
======
qubex
This looks like the work of a crank.

Yes, ‘Calculus’ as it was classically first derived (and as it is taught at
high school level) is based on infinitesimals and those are demonstrably not
rigorous, famously leading to Bishop Berkley dismissing them as “ghosts of
departed quantities”.

However Cauchy and Weierstrass laid down the rigorous “ε & δ” limits-based
formulation several hundred years ago, and ushered in the eras of Real and
subsequently Complex Analysis.

